# Gibson LP Studio w/hsc, $500. Chalk River



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wow


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm familiar with the 315 area code as it's north-west NY (right across the border from me). They also appear to be giving away a 52" TV. Seems kinda sketchy in that context then...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> I'm familiar with the 315 area code as it's north-west NY (right across the border from me). Seems kinda sketchy in that context then...


Ya, let's pick a place few people are close to and throw up a bargain and see who sends $$ to ship it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chalk river is 10m from where I grew up. Anyone in Ottawa can scoop this one.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Still up... odd.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Still up... odd.


Most people have no idea where chalk river is.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> Still up... odd.


Well, if he is advertising it in Toronto.....not so close to Chalk River.

A buddy used to work at the nuclear plant up there. If he still did, I would be all over it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My old neighbour texted the number and the response was "report the ad" - someone may be pranking/being shitty.


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Some questionable results if you google that phone number.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> A buddy used to work at the nuclear plant up there. If he still did, I would be all over it.


I believe it's pronounced Nuke-u-ler in Chalk River...and elsewhere, to be fair.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

StevieMac said:


> I believe it's pronounced Nuke-u-ler in Chalk River...and elsewhere, to be fair.


That has always ground my gears. There is no "u" between the "c" and the "l". None! My Grade 13 physics teacher did that, and it drove me nuts.

GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!!!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Rollin Hand said:


> That has always ground my gears. There is no "u" between the "c" and the "l". None! My Grade 13 physics teacher did that, and it drove me nuts.
> 
> GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!!!


+1

Despite the fact that oriented and orientation are both real words, “orientated” is not.

Also, to my ex-GF who had a Master’s degree in Education, that song/poem/film didn’t *resignate* with you, it *resonated…..*


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Roryfan said:


> +1
> 
> Despite the fact that oriented and orientation are both real words, “orientated” is not.
> 
> Also, to my ex-GF who had a Master’s degree in Education, that song/poem/film didn’t *resignate* with you, it *resonated…..*


God, I hate the use of the word orientated. John Gardner used that on in some of his James Bond books, and.......GAAAAH!

Then there is "I wouldn't step foot in that place again." As opposed to what, stepping elbows? You step with your damned foot. No need to say step foot. Now SET foot on the other hand....

I reiterate, please leave my lawn, forthwith! 😃


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

All of these pet peeves used _correctly_ in a sentence (@Rollin Hand & @Roryfan...you're welcome):


_*Once orientated to the devices of law, the government invoked the notwithstanding clause as a nucular option to silence it's critics, the consequences of which resignated so profoundly with voters they vowed never to step foot in a polling station again.*_


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

StevieMac said:


> All of these pet peeves used _correctly_ in a sentence (@Rollin Hand & @Roryfan...you're welcome):
> 
> 
> _*Once orientated to the devices of law, the government invoked the notwithstanding clause as a nucular option to silence it's critics, the consequences of which resignated so profoundly with voters they vowed never to step foot in a polling station again.*_


----------

